# "Found" Paddle on Craigslist



## Ture

Yikes. I bet you are right. That paddle looks like a pain in the ass to put a name/number on, seeing that it is all black. I bet that is why the owner never got around to it.

An all-black paddle is inevitably going to be lost. They are invisible in the water. I hate them and I cover them with yellow electrical tape.


----------



## freexbiker

"Appears to be in good shape" "Whitewater Werner paddle" 
Seems very suspect. No brand And who measures a paddle in inches?


----------



## SummitCntyPdlr

Bad, bad karma coming to people trying to sell others' lost items!


----------



## jeffy

Looks like the add has been deleted by the author. Sounds fishy.


----------

